# noise from fireplace



## ron schenker (Jan 15, 2006)

Could be some loose parts on the chimney cap


----------



## bigMikeB (May 31, 2007)

You might be getting air gusts blowing down into the flue chase that is moving the fire stops. I have seen this before. The chase cap is probably come loose, letting the air in.


----------



## FRUSTRATEDnKY (Dec 24, 2007)

is this a hard fix? can i DIY?


----------



## bigMikeB (May 31, 2007)

Take a look at the sheetmetal capping on the chase and see that it's secure. That alone being secured may stop the noise, if you have to check the fire stops you may have to cut out some drywall to access them which is just a hassle. There isn't much to securing them, a couple screws.


----------

